# Port Arthur tx



## redking498 (May 30, 2013)

Has anybody waded Sabine lake in port arthur tx and if so where I would really like to try it


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, but there really are only 2 places to do it at that the mud does not come up to your knees. The middle to south LA shore, and the ship channel barrier islands on the north end, including the north tip of pleasure island.


----------



## TopwaterMD (May 27, 2014)

The north end of the lake does offer some good wading with hard sand bottom, but the surf is worth checking out if the winds are light and the water is green to the beach. Topwaters early and late and hang on!


----------

